# Ephadrine



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Ive been on a keto diet for 3 weeks now.

Been doing cardio every morning, havnt missed one session, for 45 mins, at 70% MHR. Monday - friday i go to the gym again in the evening to do weight lifting, then have the weekend off, and cycle instead in the evening, again doing 70% mhr

Ive dropped 8 pounds in this time, im guessin a few of that is just pure water loss. Anyway to cut to the chase, im gonna start an eca stack to help me shift the last lbs.

BUT

WHERE can i get Ephadrine from online?


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

or does anyone know where i can buy a premade eca stack, that is legit, from?


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

did you do the cardio straight away on the keto diet?

as i was reading somewhere you should wait a while and introduce it slowly if you dont see gains


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

post up your keto diet maybe need some changes


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

yea i as on it from the word go, im gna grab a couple of extracts from my log to give u an example of my diet:

Monday 23rd march

45 mins 65% hr

6 eggs, 4 yolks 2 whites

Protein shake

Tuna and salad

100g chicken

50g chicken

45 mins cardio 65% hr

Tuesday 24th march

45 min cardio 65% hr

5 eggs, 3 yolks 2 whites

100g chicken with onion

100g chicken with onion

100g chicken with onion

40 mins weights, 20 mins cardio	(10 at 65% hr 10 interval)

Steak 100g salad

Protein shake

its fairly consistent along these lines, u got any idea where i can grab some ephadine from tho?


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Here you go mate, some T5's for you:

http://www.eph-nutrition.co.uk/


----------



## sartain87 (Oct 17, 2007)

have a read through this,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/47495-dp-keto-diet.html

at whats times you eating what mate?

best idea to get the diet sorted first before you think about fat burners


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

im eating at :

9 am 11 am 1 pm 4 pm 7 pm 9 pm

i know those 2 days ive posted show im eating alot of chicken which i have recently started substituting for whey, but i think my diet is pretty good atm, im after the ephadrine for an eca stack and dont know about trying T5's, seems a bit extreme. Is that forza ephadrine hcl legit and good stuff?

Dont get me wrong the weight is coming off, but i want something in my ****nal ready for when it starts getting real slow.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

T5's are an eph stack mate.

They are all just readily mixed for you thats all. They have half strength T5's which contains 30mg of eph, while the full strength contain 60mg.


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

o right didnt know that, i was under the impression that they affect your thyroid, or i might be completely confused. Its hard to get to grips with all the information out there. Do you rate these then mate?


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Aint tried them, as I got the EPH25+ which is basically the half strength T5's. But also cost me £10 more...Gutted!

I have yet to still use those though, waiting until the begining of May before I start them. Just like you, keeping something for when the fat loss slows down! And also have to win a bet in work without any help from eph lol.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

astro nutrition also sell ephedrine, whack it into google. Have used astro nutrition ephedrine myself and was very good


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

Falconski said:


> astro nutrition also sell ephedrine, whack it into google. Have used astro nutrition ephedrine myself and was very good


yea i found this site, and then subsquently found reviews about the site saying that sometimes the stuff doesnt get past customs :S


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

weightgainer said:


> yea i found this site, and then subsquently found reviews about the site saying that sometimes the stuff doesnt get past customs :S


I never had a problem with them. However, they aren't the cheapest.

By the way - source requests aren't allowed as ephedrine isn't legal in the UK.


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

apologies i would of messaged someone but the function doesnt seem to be working for me :S


----------



## weightgainer (Mar 12, 2009)

ok now ive heard that the ECA stack isnt great for people whos main fat stores are located at their lower back chest and hips. Is this complete bs or Could anyone validate this for me? If this is true what should i use as these are my only problem areas.


----------



## Farroid (Aug 19, 2008)

google it for Ephadrine

there ace, stop ya from feelin hungry if you wanna loose wieght


----------

